# Patent: Canon RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2019)

> Another patent application for a Canon RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS has appeared within what appears to be a patent for the RF 28-70mm f/2L.
> *From Japan Patent Application 2019015956:*
> 
> Focal length: 24.69 37.63 67.88
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't see an IS in that drawing……. Would certainly be nice!


----------



## Jethro (Jan 31, 2019)

I think there will be more than just an announcement in 2019 ...


----------



## ozturert (Feb 1, 2019)

It seems Canon will catch the race quite fast. If they can introduce 5 new RF lenses in 2019 (holy trinity + 2 reasonably priced lenses like 50mm f1.8 and 70-300mm) then Canon will also catch market share of Sony in FF mirrorless systems by end of 2019.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2019)

Aaron D said:


> I don't see an IS in that drawing……. Would certainly be nice!



Read paragraph 0055, and then look at drawings 1, 3, 5, 7, and 9. L4/Ln is the optional IS group.


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 2, 2019)

[QUOTE="...optional IS group.[/QUOTE]

Huh. Seems strange IS would be "optional" to the design. AND it also seems strange that looks to be where the iris is. But what do I know—zero experience in designing lenses…..


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 4, 2019)

If it's stellar and cheaper, where does this leave the 28-70mm f/2?


----------



## ozturert (Feb 4, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> If it's stellar and cheaper, where does this leave the 28-70mm f/2?


It leaves the 28-70mm at f/2.0  One stop advantage is not small for some (not for all).


----------

